# Termos futebolísticos



## Brazilian Girl

Agradeceria a ajuda dos sempre atenciosos amigos do forúm, especialmente dos fanáticos por futebol, para encontrar equivalentes em *Inglês e Espanhol* para estas jogadas:

"dar um chapéu" = dar um chute por cobertura, passar a bola por cima do adversário. Em inglês me sugeriram: "make a chip pass".

"artilheiro" = o jogador que tem mais gols marcados em um campeonato.

Obrigada.


----------



## Bahiano

Brazilian Girl said:


> Agradeceria a ajuda dos sempre atenciosos amigos do forúm, especialmente dos fanáticos por futebol, para encontrar equivalentes em *Inglês e Espanhol* para estas jogadas:
> 
> "dar um chapéu" = dar um chute por cobertura, passar a bola por cima do adversário. Em inglês me sugeriram: "make a chip pass".
> 
> "artilheiro" = o jogador que tem mais gols marcados em um campeonato.
> 
> Obrigada.


Oi BG,
só sei que "artilheiro" é "top scorer" em inglês.


----------



## edupa

Brazilian Girl said:


> Agradeceria a ajuda dos sempre atenciosos amigos do forúm, especialmente dos fanáticos por futebol, para encontrar equivalentes em *Inglês e Espanhol* para estas jogadas:
> 
> "dar um chapéu" = dar um chute por cobertura, passar a bola por cima do adversário. Em inglês me sugeriram: "make a chip pass".
> 
> "artilheiro" = o jogador que tem mais gols marcados em um campeonato.
> 
> Obrigada.


 

artilheiro = top scorer

chapéu = soccer fans in English speaking countries might readily recognize the Spanish loan-word 'sombrero' for the soccer stunt we in Brazil refer to as 'chapéu'. You might want to describe it literally, though: a move where the player chips a ball up and over a defendant's head and dashes around the defendant to collect the ball.

Abraços


----------



## olivinha

Em espanhol:
dar um chapéu - como o Edupa disse, hacer un sombrero
artilheiro - pichichi


----------



## Vanda

Brasileira, temos nos nossos recursos uma indicação de glossário inglês/português sobre futebol. Talvez ajude em algo.
E aqui um glossário com definições em inglês sobre "soccer".


----------



## pauloamado

Hi, Brazilian Girl!

Bahiano got it right. Top scorer is correct, but our "chapéu" is not quite popular, at least here in England. I guess they would call it flick, chip, short lob or maybe just describe the trick like edupa suggested, who knows. I have two other links in addition to the ones Vanda pointed you to: http://football.guardian.co.uk/theknowledge/story/0,,1725658,00.html (where the guys at The Guardian call it sombrero, but I'm not sure about that) and BBC's Learning Centre Football Terms: http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/grammar/vocabulary/football.shtml

I promise I'm gonna come back here with the answer for "chapéu" after Saturday's game, as I meet a lot of British people on the pitch 

Cheers.
Paulo.


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Brasileira, temos nos nossos recursos uma indicação de glossário inglês/português sobre futebol. Talvez ajude em algo.
> E aqui um glossário com definições em inglês sobre "soccer".


 

- - - -
Hi everyone.
Aqui vai mais um recurso de termos de futebol:
http://br.geocities.com/helcio_englishteacher/soccer.html
BV


----------



## edupa

pauloamado said:


> Hi, Brazilian Girl!
> 
> Bahiano got it right. Top scorer is correct, but our "chapéu" is not quite popular, at least here in England. I guess they would call it flick, chip, short lob or maybe just describe the trick like edupa suggested, who knows. In addition to the links Vanda pointed you to, I have: http://football.guardian.co.uk/theknowledge/story/0,,1725658,00.html where the guys at The Guardian call it sombrero, but I'm not sure about that and another good link for football terms is BBC's: http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/grammar/vocabulary/football.shtml
> 
> I promise I'm gonna come back here with the answer for "chapéu" after Saturday's game, as I meet a lot of British people on the pitch
> 
> Cheers.
> Paulo.


 

A flick or lob is just a 'lençol' in Brazil, just a pass shot over an oponent's head. Not a chapéu, which is more of a stunt for special effetcs 

And yeah, 'sombrero' is probably not the best of terms either.

Abraços


----------



## Portvcale

Cá em Portugal, quando um jogador faz passar a bola por cima do guarda-redes, e a mesma entra na baliza (ou seja, faz um golo), nós dizemos: «Marcou um golo com um chapéu ao guarda-redes...»


----------



## flaberson

No brasil, chapéu todo mundo sabe o que é. Mas o regionalismo inclui vários outros nomes.

Chapéu, Balão, Lençol, Avião e mais alguns que não lembro.


----------



## pauloamado

Exactly, Flaberson. *Lençol* in good Brazilian "futebolês", because of regionalism, can be a synonym for both "chapéu" and "(por) cobertura", which I think Edupa meant to say. And notice that I said *short* lob, which would differentiate one from another. But that's all speculation, I need to confirm _in loco_, by asking the guys on the pitch on Saturday  

Hopefully, I'll be back with some examples of expressions.

Cheers.
Paulo.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Muito obrigada a todos pela habitual atenção.

 Abraços.

Wilma.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá a todos,

Há alguém que possa ajudar nestes termos para pt de Portugal? Desde já agradeço.

Short pass - passe curto?
Long pass - passe longo?
I deliver a "lethal" pass - Remato com força?

Obrigada

Z


----------



## Vanda

Zahrah, juntei seu tópico a outro já existente sobre o assunto. Inclusive, como você perceberá, há várias indicações de glossários que contêm termos futebolísticos.


----------



## MOC

Zahrah said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Há alguém que possa ajudar nestes termos para pt de Portugal? Desde já agradeço.
> 
> Short pass - passe curto?
> Long pass - passe longo?
> I deliver a "lethal" pass - Remato com força?
> 
> Obrigada
> 
> Z


 
Os dois primeiros estão correctos.

O último significa um passe decisivo. Um passe/assistência para golo ou simplesmente uma "assistência".


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Vanda,

Não sabia que já existia por aqui um tópico relacionado com futebol. Obrigada. Já fui ver esses recursos e glossários. Alguns glossários dão a indicação de "página não encontrada", possivelmente já não existem, outros já tinha encontrado na web também. De qualquer forma muito obrigada. Vou tentar procurar mais e melhor.

Zahrah


----------



## Vanda

Zarah, consegui encontrar todos. Tente através dos links dos posts acima.  E o MOC já confirmou os termos para Portugal.


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada MOC.

Já agora, desculpem, mas o futebol não é mesmo o meu forte, daí as minhas dúvidas com certas palavras mais adequadas...

a frase "An elegant fake makes the first defenseman look pretty silly", poderíamos dizer:

"Uma finta espectacular faz do primeiro jogador à defesa um perfeito morcão" ?

Obrigada,

Z


----------



## MOC

Morcão não é uma palavra de uso regional?

Eu diria "Uma finta/simulação (no caso de fake prefiro a segunda, mas também poderia ser a primeira) ridiculariza o primeiro defesa."

Não está uma tradução à letra, mas representa o mesmo e parece-me mais habitual num relato futebolístico.


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada mais uma vez MOC.

Não sou apologista de traduzir à letra e, além disso não é boa política , quanto à palavra "morcão", acho que pode ser adaptada neste contexto, pois os adeptos do FCP utilizam-na muito no meio futebolístico... daí pensar que encaixa aqui.


----------



## MOC

Zahrah said:


> Obrigada mais uma vez MOC.
> 
> Não sou apologista de traduzir à letra e, além disso não é boa política , quanto à palavra "morcão", acho que pode ser adaptada neste contexto, pois os adeptos do FCP utilizam-na muito no meio futebolístico... daí pensar que encaixa aqui.


 

Tudo bem, mas então convém eu esclarecer algo primeiro. Estamos a falar de um relato (televisão/rádio/jornal) ou de um comentário feito por um adepto? A minha resposta inicial foi ao encontro da primeira hipótese.


----------



## Zahrah

Trata-se de um texto que estou a traduzir e que não tem a ver com qualquer tipo de texto jornalístico ou relato desportivo. (não referi, sorry, pelo lapso).

Esta é-me difícil!!

"You can actually smell the grass on the pitch" (isto de "cheirar o relvado", não me convence). Terá alguma coisa a ver com o facto de "lamber o chão", ou seja, aquele teatro que o jogador faz quando se atira para o chão? É que não faço a mínima!


----------



## Portvcale

"Tu podes realmente cheirar a relva do campo (relvado/gramado)"

"Tu podes verdadeiramente cheirar a relva do campo (relvado/gramado)"


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada Portvcale. Não foi uma tradução tanto à letra, mas andou mais ou menos por aí.

Um outro obrigada à Vanda que forneceu os recursos e ao MOC pela sugestão inicial.


----------

